# Issues printing white ink on black / grey shirts



## new04specv (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi everyone - I'm not sure what else to do with this print.. We are trying to print white ink on a black shirt (some of our test shirts were grey - but the same thing happened)

We would have 1 print turn out perfect; and every other one will start to blur. I'm not making an changes in between shirts that could change the placement of the print. Our off contact is about 1/8th of an inch - we are using a 230 mesh screen (we've tried everything from 110 - 305) The ink we are using is Meteor White - All prints before this the ink was not reduced and we had a couple okay; so we reduced the ink and it was going better but then they got blurry. Can anyone help?


----------



## stressfest (Apr 28, 2014)

Have you checked your screen tension? you may just have too much pressure or un level pallet boards.


----------

